# what 20 gauge do you shoot/own/want



## Ac_EsS (Jul 3, 2007)

Simply put which, 20 Gauge scattergun do you own or wish you hadnot gotten rid of?


----------



## Savage Rookie (Oct 10, 2006)

the new stevens 512 gold wing...just to keep in the spirit of my love for savage firearms...


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Beretta 302 and 303 semi auto's


----------



## Crazy Horse RVN (Aug 31, 2006)

I bought this CZ-Huglu, a Turkish gun 2 years ago for my son, then 16. He found it difficult to open as it was brand new and a bit stiff. So, I used it the first year and he used my faithful Winchester 101 Pigeon Grade 20. It only cost me $750 and it seems to be a lot of gun for the money. I liked it so much that I took it (and the Winchester) to ND last year and it will accompanie me again this year.

Now let me say that this is no where near a "Best Gun," but it is a lot of gun for the money. I've got about 1800 rounds through it and no problems. Extractors (No Ejectors), false sidelates, semi-beavertail forarm, 5 choke tubes, cut checkering, single trigger (although I would have prefered double triggers), and it "Makes em dead."


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

I own a Stoeger Uplander and definantly like it.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Crazy Horse RVN said:


> I bought this CZ-Huglu, a Turkish gun 2 years ago for my son, then 16. He found it difficult to open as it was brand new and a bit stiff. So, I used it the first year and he used my faithful Winchester 101 Pigeon Grade 20. It only cost me $750 and it seems to be a lot of gun for the money. I liked it so much that I took it (and the Winchester) to ND last year and it will accompanie me again this year.
> 
> Now let me say that this is no where near a "Best Gun," but it is a lot of gun for the money. I've got about 1800 rounds through it and no problems. Extractors (No Ejectors), false sidelates, semi-beavertail forarm, 5 choke tubes, cut checkering, single trigger (although I would have prefered double triggers), and it "Makes em dead."


You'll spend $3,000+ to find a nicer, better built shotgun than those CZ'z/Huglu's.


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

1 Benelli Super 90 20ga

2 Remington 1100 20 ga

Had a Savage vent rib built by Stevens, stolen. This was about 30 years ago it was my first shotgun. Shot quail, rabbits, crows and squirrels with this great little gun.

Just sold a Browning 20 3" Mag. Belgium made in 1967. Good gun but didn't fit properly and didn't want to modify the stock. :beer:


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Late 60's Remington 870 magnum. Kills ducks and geese like lightning. No, really. It's magic. 
:wink: 
Burl


----------



## Nate (Sep 11, 2003)

I shoot my '65 RKLT Browning Superposed in 20 gauge during the early to mid season.


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

I have a berretta 3901 semi auto that is great for women or kids. I like to take it grouse hunting or my backup pheasant gun.


----------



## jkolson (Mar 22, 2006)

Early 70's Ithaca 37, and I'll never part with it!!!


----------



## pappyhat (Feb 8, 2003)

I have a Ruger Red Label which is does just fine on all upland birds for me. If I were in the market for a SxS I'd sure look at that CZ.


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

I would like Ruger to make a Gold Label in 20Ga s x s. I'm not going to hold my breath though.


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

I've got a very handsome 25 year old Remington Wingmaster 1100 20 gauge that my dad bought in his late years for grouse hunting. I use it at least one day every year while pheasant hunting.

It's a peach of a gun. A few years ago, I was hunting with a group of six on opening day. We were working some CRP. A rooster jumped on the far right end of our line of hunters and flew parallel and a little away from the line. All the 12 gauges blasted away at the bird as he flew in front of hunters. I was on the far left end of the line with my 20 gauge. Guess who got the bird. Nice 20 gauge.


----------



## rasmusse (Oct 24, 2006)

I never sell guns so I don't have a "one that got away". I really like the 870 20 ga. Featherweight (built on the Remington 20/28 ga reciever) my wife got me 30 years ago, easy to carry, quick and deadly. But, my favorite is the one my grandfather gave me over 40 years ago, his old Lefever Nitro Specail 12 ga double gun. Heavy, with double triggers and extractors but for some reason that shotgun knows where I want it to shoot and most often kills 'em dead.


----------



## Hooligan (Oct 21, 2006)

Bought a Coast to Coast Mag Master 20 Ga back in the '80's when I was a youth. I'm more deadly with the 20 than I am with my Remington Wingmaster 870 12 ga!

The gun is acutally made by Mossberg. So its a Mossberg with CC stamping on it.


----------



## Heavy Hitter (Dec 10, 2004)

Beretta 685 from back in the late 80's, I just purchased it this year. Choked IM/LM and has been an extremely fun gun to shoot for dove and grouse so far this year, can't wait to bag a long tail with it this weekend.


----------



## MWC (Oct 1, 2004)

Heavy Hitter said:


> Beretta 685 from back in the late 80's, I just purchased it this year. Choked IM/LM and has been an extremely fun gun to shoot for dove and grouse so far this year, can't wait to bag a long tail with it this weekend.


Must be the stock!


----------



## Tracker21 (Jul 9, 2007)

Ruger Red lable over and under.


----------

